

Google Groups for CR-48 Pilot Users - miratrix
http://groups.google.com/group/chrome-notebook-pilot-users/

======
wyclif
I was roused from sleep by my Nexus melting by the 800 emails all hitting it
at once. No opt-in, fortunately it was downstairs on the coffee table.

I filtered it all to a label. 30K users in the group getting sending messages
all at once. What fresh 200-300 emails at once at 3:30am EST. What fresh hell
is this? Did an engineer make the entire list global by mistake?

------
miratrix
The group is setup to allow users to respond to all... and there are about
30000 users on the mailing list. It's fun for a bit, but I'm guessing it was
meant to be an announcement only list. Any googlers up?

